# Rivera Knucklehead $900 (L&M)



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not Kijiji, but the Brampton L&M has a Rivera Knucklehead (one of the originals I believe) available for $900.

I am not familiar with pricing on those, but thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Did you see it in-store? I don't see it on gearhunter.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Damn.



Damn in a good way?

Tell me about these amps. I don't know much about them but would seriously consider one if worth getting. Are they a good fit for a classic rock and '80s metal player?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

chickenpicken84 said:


> Did you see it in-store? I don't see it on gearhunter.



In store, had it in my hands while giving it a quick look over.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

See anything odd about it? Paul Rivera puts out well designed amps. He combines early and modern design techniques, using both semi-conductor and vacuum tube technology. 4 × EL34 output section.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Damn in a good way?
> 
> Tell me about these amps. I don't know much about them but would seriously consider one if worth getting. Are they a good fit for a classic rock and '80s metal player?


They are well regarded, though some prefer the tre version (3ch?) Or mick thompson sig. Grab a guitar and go give it a spin.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> See anything odd about it? Paul Rivera puts out well designed amps. He combines early and modern design techniques, using both semi-conductor and vacuum tube technology. 4 × EL34 output section.



No, nothing seemed wrong with it.

It looked to be in good shape. Here is a picture of it:












I have had it put on hold for me, and will check it out in a couple of hours. If it has any attenuation features (would have to be on the back as there are none on the front) then I will consider it if I like the tone. If there are no attenuation features then I won't buy it and will have it taken off hold because I already have a vintage Traynor YGL3 so have the moronically loud thing covered and would be better off with the 20 watt Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister Deluxe that I will also be checking out while there.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, the Knucklehead is a high-powered amp


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a Rivera Fandango, and you can use the effects loop to emulate an attenuator (the send and return both have level controls)...perhaps the Knucklehead can do that too?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

grumpyoldman said:


> I have a Rivera Fandango, and you can use the effects loop to emulate an attenuator (the send and return both have level controls)...perhaps the Knucklehead can do that too?
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman



Good point. I did that on a Marshall I used to own.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Rivera's seemed to gain some popularity at one point with the metal crowd with Mick Thomson and Jim Root using them briefly while on tour, Chino Moreno doing the same and Adam Jones briefly using them to record with in a blended multi-amp setup. However, you don't hear about them too much anymore. They can be super expensive brand new and can be found super cheap used. I've never played one before but have heard them compared to an Orange Rockerverb in terms of gain structure and tightness and that they can be a little hard to dial in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It has a master volume, just use that...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> It has a master volume, just use that...


I was thinking that too, but some stuff I’ve read online this afternoon from owners indicates that this ain’t an amp one uses at home.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I was thinking that too, but some stuff I’ve read online this afternoon from owners indicates that this ain’t an amp one uses at home.


It has a master volume, it should be fine.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

colchar said:


> No, nothing seemed wrong with it.
> 
> It looked to be in good shape. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> ...


A used Victory Countess will get you in a similar ballpark - fantastic amp, best low power setting I’ve ever heard (a loud 7 watts, and 44 on high power)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

London South store had a Rivera Knicklehead 55 (non reverb) for a long time before it finally sold. Roughly the same pricing if I recall.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Budda said:


> It has a master volume, it should be fine.


If the master volume is anything like the later Tre or Tre Reverb versions then it won't be fine for home use. They go from nothing, to too loud between the 0 & 1 markers on the knob, and even then it doesn't sound great until you get the master past 4, at which case it's useless for anyone who doesn't want to be "the guitar player in the band that plays too loud" (I LOVE being that guy btw  )

The effects loop idea might help but even then I'm not so sure.. I used to own a Tre Reverb, my best friend has a Tre, and they just don't sound good until the power tubes are cooking a bit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> If the master volume is anything like the later Tre or Tre Reverb versions then it won't be fine for home use. They go from nothing, to too loud between the 0 & 1 markers on the knob, and even then it doesn't sound great until you get the master past 4, at which case it's useless for anyone who doesn't want to be "the guitar player in the band that plays too loud" (I LOVE being that guy btw  )
> 
> The effects loop idea might help but even then I'm not so sure.. I used to own a Tre Reverb, my best friend has a Tre, and they just don't sound good until the power tubes are cooking a bit.


Arguably most amps dont sound good until the power tubes are cooking a bit though.

Im sure he'll go back and give it a proper try-out.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

OK, the amp is off hold if anyone wants it.

It is in good shape cosmetically. The master volume pot on channel 2 is quite scratchy so needs ro be cleaned. Channel 2 would work for home use but there is a huge jump in volume when switching to channel 1 and that channel would be useless at home. Also, you can only switch channels using the footswitch.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

grumpyoldman said:


> I have a Rivera Fandango


I miss my Fandango.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I miss my Fandango.


----------

